# Steam Halloween Sale!



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

As shown in this image, and a recent announcement on Steam's website, the official Steam Halloween Sale will occur from

*10 AM PACIFIC | Thursday 30th of October, 2014
to
10 AM PACIFIC | Monday 3rd of November, 2014*

So what do you guys think? I, for one, will be purchasing *FNAF* and the *Amnesia Bundle*.
But what about you guys? Have you got your wallets ready? ​


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I have all the games I want that would fit the theme. Waiting to see when the sale hits, though. Might pickup Costume Quest 2 if it gets a decent discount.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 8, 2014)

Depending what is on sale, I might grab something. Horror games aren't something I typically play. I do wonder if there's going to be trading card though.


----------



## Coach (Oct 8, 2014)

How exactly will the sale work? Will it just be on most horror games? Because I may need to get Five Nights at Freddys.


----------



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

Coach said:


> How exactly will the sale work? Will it just be on most horror games? Because I may need to get Five Nights at Freddys.



I'm not entirely sure but I assume so. I'm starting to fear Amnesia won't be on there since it was part of last year's sale, but it's a classic, so no way will they remove it from the list!
I'm pretty sure FNAF _will_ be on sale but it's quite cheap as it is xD


----------



## Coach (Oct 8, 2014)

I really do want 5 Nights At Freddys, but me being a wimp and all I don't think I would buy it under normal circumstances, but this sale might push me towards it.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 8, 2014)

I might pick up a game or two. Managed to get ?6.45 from selling an unwanted item on the Steam Marketplace recently so that can certainly be put towards something.  If there's nothing I like I'll just wait for the Christmas Sale. I would be more tempted if there's cards and a badge but it seems unlikely since it's a short sale!


----------



## Mariah (Oct 8, 2014)

It depends on what games are included in this sale. There aren't any horror games I _need_ but if they're super cheap, I might buy some.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a few extra dollars left so I'll probably pick up something if I remember, I'm not sure what game I'd buy though.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

I will most likely spend a fortune, considering I had to make a whole new account just recently as my old account got "hacked."


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> I will most likely spend a fortune, considering I had to make a whole new account just recently as my old account got "hacked."



How unfortunate! That's weird, how _do_ you get hacked on Steam? xD
Sorry for your loss, btw. Hopefully you can snap up a few of your old deals then


----------



## Spock (Oct 12, 2014)

Excited to see what games make it into the cut. I have a feeling I'm going to hold off though since there are two games coming out this November that I'm saving for (Dragon Age: Inquisition and Pokemon).

I'm still not really looking forward to play Plague Inc. Evolved (my friend wont shut up about it though) but if the discount is 50% and above, I might just get it this coming sale.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2014)

Depends on the wares. Last year I got Impire which sucked badly... so we'll see.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm gonna be poor again, and I need my money for gas aaaa


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 13, 2014)

There's not that many horror games I want that I don't already have, lol. Buuuutt I would like to see Outlast's DLC go on sale again. It was $3 a couple weeks ago and I should have grabbed it then.

And they're probably more along the lines of wishful thinking... but getting Silent Hill: Homecoming and Resident Evil: ORC for PC would be great. It'll be way too soon to see The Evil Within drop in price, though. Maybe for the winter sales. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah not overly much for horror games either so depends if any pseudos will be on...


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 30, 2014)

The sale has begun so I'm bumping this thread.  Anyone picked up any games yet? Seems to be a lot of deals to look through.


----------



## starlark (Oct 30, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> The sale has begun so I'm bumping this thread.  Anyone picked up any games yet? Seems to be a lot of deals to look through.



Picked up Don't Starve, the Amnesia Bundle (squee!), The Last Door: Collector's Edition, and an indie game called Moon something I can't remember xD


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 30, 2014)

starlark said:


> Picked up Don't Starve, the Amnesia Bundle (squee!), The Last Door: Collector's Edition, and an indie game called Moon something I can't remember xD



Ooh, Don't Starve and Amnesia are great. You'll have fun with those (Amnesia is so scary though). ^^


----------



## starlark (Oct 30, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> Ooh, Don't Starve and Amnesia are great. You'll have fun with those (Amnesia is so scary though). ^^



Honestly, I bought it more for the artistic quality and the characters, I always fall in love with a story before the game ;u;
I've been in love with Amnesia for a while now, there's just something about it which strikes a chord within me. It's the exact sort of macabre I have such a passion for!
But yeah, I love both of them equally. The "Moon something" game I bought is "The Moon Sliver", it's REALLY cheap


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd recommend Blood.  It's a great 90s shooter, sort of like a medieval duke nukem.  And the price is right.  JUST DO IT!


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 30, 2014)

not really halloween themed but my best friend just bought me castle crashers and the night of the rabbit. :3


----------



## Beachland (Oct 30, 2014)

I thought about getting The Wolf Among Us but I think I'll just wait for the disc version for Xbox one.

I really love The Walking Dead Game (see my avatar) and I would highly recommend it if anyone is interested. I think season 1 was a lot better than season 2 but they're both great.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

Got Lovely Planet idk if that was halloween or not but looks like the katamari games but more fps instead haha


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 31, 2014)

Got Sanitarium and Eldritch!


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 31, 2014)

Bought *Outlast's DLC* for myself a few days ago on GamersGate. Glad I did, it was cheaper there.
Tonight, on Steam, I bought *Outlast* for a friend. If he enjoys it he's getting the DLC next, too.

I love it, so I was excited to share the crapping of pants and falling out of chairs that Outlast provides. Such a pleasant game. c:

Fingers crossed that he really enjoys it! The DLC has the most... uh.. _colorful_ character ever. I really want him to play that, too, haha.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 31, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Bought *Outlast's DLC* for myself a few days ago on GamersGate. Glad I did, it was cheaper there.
> Tonight, on Steam, I bought *Outlast* for a friend. If he enjoys it he's getting the DLC next, too.
> 
> I love it, so I was excited to share the crapping of pants and falling out of chairs that Outlast provides. Such a pleasant game. c:
> ...



My household got Outlast free on Playstation Plus several months back, definitely want it on Steam as no one outside of that bedroom has access to the PS4 xD


----------



## Coach (Oct 31, 2014)

I bought Don't Starve and FNaF (Even though it isn't in the sale)


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 1, 2014)

Coach said:


> I bought Don't Starve and FNaF (Even though it isn't in the sale)



Did you just buy FNaF by itself, or in the latest bundle? o:


----------



## starlark (Nov 1, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Did you just buy FNaF by itself, or in the latest bundle? o:



He bought it on its own according to his inventory xD What bundle is it in?


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 1, 2014)

starlark said:


> He bought it on its own according to his inventory xD What bundle is it in?



I linked it! It's in Humble Bundle's weekly bundle. c:

It's a little over $5 for the 'beat the average' tier, which is where it is. Comes with 5 other games for that $5, though, which is why I asked since he said he didn't get it on sale, lol.


----------



## starlark (Nov 1, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I linked it! It's in Humble Bundle's weekly bundle. c:
> 
> It's a little over $5 for the 'beat the average' tier, which is where it is. Comes with 5 other games for that $5, though, which is why I asked since he said he didn't get it on sale, lol.



Oh right, stupid me xD I'll check it out, unlikely to get it though since FNAF is the only game I'm really actively wanting.

I'll recommend The Moon Sliver to you guys-it's an indie game, similar to Dear Esther in that it's a survival horror game but it's more about the story than anything else. Set aside an hour if you do get it as you can't save-but it's a very beautiful story and while it's not the best graphics in the world, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 1, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh right, stupid me xD I'll check it out, unlikely to get it though since FNAF is the only game I'm really actively wanting.
> 
> I'll recommend The Moon Sliver to you guys-it's an indie game, similar to Dear Esther in that it's a survival horror game but it's more about the story than anything else. Set aside an hour if you do get it as you can't save-but it's a very beautiful story and while it's not the best graphics in the world, I'd recommend it.



Yeah, I understand. I kept thinking about getting the whole thing for _Among The Sleep_... but the only other thing I'd want is _Betrayer_. Those two alone just don't justify the $15 price tag, especially with how short Among The Sleep is. Man, I feel so cheap sometimes.. 



As for The Moon Silver.. isn't that a walking sim, like Gone Home and Dear Esther?
Not to trash on it at all. I won't argue it being dark/atmospheric as I haven't played it, but if you're never in any real danger I don't think it can be considered part of the survival horror genre? I believe those are 'Psychological Horror', for messing with your head more than trying to kill you. Minor detail, I guess. /shrug

It does look interesting, though, it kind of reminds me of Anna. If you're a fan of horror puzzle games, it's also uber cheap this weekend, and it's legit creepy. I loved it but I'm too afraid to go any further, lol.


----------



## starlark (Nov 1, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Yeah, I understand. I kept thinking about getting the whole thing for _Among The Sleep_... but the only other thing I'd want is _Betrayer_. Those two alone just don't justify the $15 price tag, especially with how short Among The Sleep is. Man, I feel so cheap sometimes.. View attachment 72928
> 
> 
> As for The Moon Silver.. isn't that a walking sim, like Gone Home and Dear Esther?
> ...



Aw man, Among the Sleep! I played the demo with my boyfriend and though I haven't got the full game, I've watched several of my friends play it: but ultimately bashed it for having mechanics too similar to Amnesia xD But with a game like that, I suppose there aren't many other original mechanics you can conjure up without it being a pile o' crap.
But I got the gist of it. It is quite a cool game, and considering it's indie it's a job well done. There are tons of jumpscares but they're fresh and original each time. There's one at the end of the demo I'll never forget ;_;

That's what I was looking for! Yes, essentially, but you move more freely than Dear Esther. I haven't played Gone Home so I can't justify it, but there's no set pattern in which you move around in: you can grasp the story easily enough by walking around randomly.


Spoiler: Spoilers, uh oh!



From what I got, there were four people on the island, a cult of sorts, that worshipped the moon: Ellie, Daniel, Ida and her husband that I gave no craps about so I forgot his name.
They had this thing called the Moon Sliver *roll credits* which they kept in a chapel. I can't remember exactly what happened but in my personal opinion, Ida was the most devout to her faith and they were attempting to purify themselves or something to please the moon.
All I remember about Daniel is that he kept on getting interrupted during book reading and the husband didn't like him particularly much. There's a bit where you go down in some tunnels and it describes Daniel looking for Ellie, but Daniel gets lost and killed by something, and so does Ellie eventually.
At the end was the most spooky part. The end is when night falls, you must make your way to the mountain. It describes Ida losing her sanity (I assume it was something to do with her husband being unfaithful to her) and she ends up killing herself. You walk into darkness, then a bright light appears and you keep walking towards it. The story ends when you reach the source of the light: a single flickering candle.
All fine and dandy right? I thought so too, until I turned around in game and witnessed the most realistic silhouette I've ever seen walking towards me. Now, call me a complete ****y but when you see that, you're basically ****ting yourself by then. xD


I think I might do a second runthrough to see what I missed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll take a look at Anna. It looks spooooky!


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> Aw man, Among the Sleep! I played the demo with my boyfriend and though I haven't got the full game, I've watched several of my friends play it: but ultimately bashed it for having mechanics too similar to Amnesia xD But with a game like that, I suppose there aren't many other original mechanics you can conjure up without it being a pile o' crap.
> But I got the gist of it. It is quite a cool game, and considering it's indie it's a job well done. There are tons of jumpscares but they're fresh and original each time. There's one at the end of the demo I'll never forget ;_;
> 
> That's what I was looking for! Yes, essentially, but you move more freely than Dear Esther. I haven't played Gone Home so I can't justify it, but there's no set pattern in which you move around in: you can grasp the story easily enough by walking around randomly.
> ...



Anna's definitely spooky! D:

Haha, I've played Gone Home but not Dear Esther.  GH wasn't terribly linear, though. Aside from a few locked doors you had to find a key for. Also wasn't really a horror game.. Which is deceiving when you first play. It's a cliche: Giant house is empty, there's a thunder storm outside, the lights flicker.. but it's truly not meant to be horror.

I kept calling it The Moon SILver. Boyfriend corrected me this afternoon when I pointed it to him. Dyslexia sucks. :c
The premise sounds good, though. I'll have to check it out if it ever goes any cheaper!


As for Among The Sleep.. everyone I've come across essentially said the demo was just as long as the game. That it's far too short to justify its price. Reminds me a lot of Baby Blues on Desura, except Baby Blues is free to play.
Though comparing it to Amnesia is new.. not that I'd get that. Never played Amnesia. I've been too afraid that I'd hate it because I loved Penumbra so much, lol.


----------



## starlark (Nov 2, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Though comparing it to Amnesia is new.. not that I'd get that. Never played Amnesia. I've been too afraid that I'd hate it because I loved Penumbra so much, lol.



Oh trust me, being part of the Frictional Fandom, someone told me: "If you love Philip then you're going to love Daniel even more!"
Though safe to say, Philip's the toughest guy I've seen compared to that wimp. XD
(I found out the in game model is just a floating arm, because he doesn't have a full body model like the baby in ATS does!)


----------

